# RTH6580WF not working with heat pump



## jb19 (Jan 5, 2020)

Hi, so..new here, but cannot locate any other place for help, and googled.. this came up, so hoping someone can shed light on this.


We have 3 thermostats in the house. The house is 3 years old. The contractors / builders ran 7-wire to one of the thermostats, and 5-wire to the other two. 



I ran 7-wire to the other two, hoping to install wifi thermostats so I do not have to run up and down the stairs.. heh (we had no idea there would be 3 thermostats or we would have requested wifi.. go figure.


Anyway, everything worked fine, the new thermostats came online, added them to the wifi.. but, no heat.


I have a heat pump. Here is where this gets tricky:


I replaced Honeywells models TH6220D1028 with Honeywells Models RTH6580WF.


Now, if I put the old Honeywells back on the wall, with the NEW plates... I do not do anything but remove the "C" wire, the old models work fine, on the new plates.


If I put the new models back onto the new plates on the walls, and reconnect the "C" wires, they work fine, but no heat.


What appears to have been done is the W1 wire at the thermostat, goes to the "O" terminal at the board, and the "W2" wire at the thermostat, goes to the "W1" at the board. They appear to be crossing the wires and using the W1 to activate the heat pump when needed.


Now, the old thermostats seem to not care, so they run the heater fine, but the new thermostats do not seem to understand what has happened so.. cannot activate the heat.


Not sure what or if this can be fixed.. so.. may be out the cost of the three thermostats.... had them a while ..


Thanks!


J


----------

